# How long before therapy starts working?



## goodthing (Feb 16, 2009)

I have been to two sessions, and I'm not expecting results yet, but I'm just wondering how long it'll take before the therapy starts working noticeably?


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

What kind of therapy is it? CBT is usually helpful pretty quickly.


----------



## alex291 (Jan 1, 2009)

ive been going weekly for about six months. there have been some disruptions for as long as three weeks i didnt go though.

ive noticed minor changes. i have started applying more positive and logical thinking when i get nervous and ive learned ways to calm myself down. i have also learned a lot about myself in a clarifying way.

im not sure what kind of therapy but i know it incorporates a lot of cbt


----------



## ladygrey (Mar 27, 2009)

LostPancake said:


> What kind of therapy is it? CBT is usually helpful pretty quickly.


I'm going to start CBT this week...are you on meds in addition to doing that?


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

ladygrey said:


> I'm going to start CBT this week...are you on meds in addition to doing that?


Yeah I was on meds (prozac back then) when I did CBT, and they both helped a lot. And getting exercise is probably as important as those two, though I wasn't aware of it at the time.


----------

